# Samsung Galaxy S3 won't connect properly to PC



## Davidianen

I can't connect my Samsung Galaxy S3 to my computer in order to transfer files. I first tried using USB, upon which the computer did not register that the phone had been connected (no mass storage option showed up on the phone, either). The phone began charging, however, which indicates there's nothing wrong with the cable.
Thereafter I made another attempt using Kies (wi-fi). However, this did not work, either - the device couldn't connect due to an unknown issue. I also tried to download drivers for my computer, but it said I already had them. :sad:

Anyone know what might be wrong?


----------



## joeten

Hi please see here and read the comments further down Samsung Galaxy S3: Connect to PC


----------

